# eggshell touch up nightmare



## Bridgette (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,

I ordered and put up a large stencil between the ceiling and some double doors, on top of eggshell paint. 
After doing the whole thing, realized that the quotation marks at the end of the phrase were backwards.  I couldn't leave it like that, because I knew someone would eventually notice. 
So, I had no choice but to paint over them and re-stencil correct quotation marks, hoping for the best. Nice sage green color (Sherwin Williams)

It turned out as I expected, visible lapmark, since the ceiling lights cast a perfect light on that spot, showing the sheen lap. 

The entire paint job is new, and looks nice. The owner is a builder/contractor and pretty picky. I told him that I think we should wait till it cures to see if it mellows out, and if not, I'd figure something else out. 

I have never learned any tricks that actually work to blend eggshell touchups. Besides the obvious don't brush a rolled surface, etc.
Usually I paint the whole area, or tell them they have to live with it.

Any of you have a trick up your sleeve that actually works? Thx, B. 

oh, I brushed it carefully with an artist brush because the area is only 2 by 2 inches. and it is a rolled surface. :whistling2: I should have dabbed it with my finger or cloth or something. I will try that, but it will still show a lapmark due to the lighting. Any other tricks ?? thx


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

*Eggshell touch ups are tough...*

Sometimes the hot dog can help








But do your roll the way you did your roll on the rest of the wall
If you did your roll up and down on the wall, do little up and downs with the mini-roller

For future ref:









Eggshell touches up like a dream
Like magic
Like you never touched it up


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

...if you don't finish your eggshell wall rolls all in the same direction (both coats), that's not helping touch up either


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

GM Bridgette,
I don't have my fan deck here at the computer, but green is going to be difficult... did you try 50% water thinned product, over what you have now... to blend it in? with a wiz roller?

Do you have an air compressor and t/u gun, or airbrush?
r


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

try adding some flotrol to the paint then dab it on with a rag. I use it to touch up my faux finishes like when the HO wants to move a picture hanger after you're done. It cuts the hiding and sheen a little so it doesn't appear like an extra coat. MOPAINT


----------



## Bridgette (Oct 26, 2007)

Luckily when it fully dried it wasn't so bad. The Home Owner was happy with it.
Still always interested in new tricks though, lol.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I too use a weenie roller for touch-ups. I like the Wooster Jumbo Koter, with a string nap.


----------



## donnag16 (Jan 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: Some eggshell paints can not be touched up because of the sheen. I have found that PM 400 or BM superspec are the only paint that you can touch up.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

I had a similar problem once with a BM product, was told to add a little soap.

Don't do it, it doesn't work.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Depending on the color if you cut in around switch plates and plugs, you can sometimes get by with rolling another coat without cutting in the whole wall. Or you could just suck it up and repaint the whole wall w/cutting it all in i mean. 
Personaly i prefer to paint semi-gloss rather than eggshell. jmo


----------

